# Problema con libhistory durante aggiornamento.

## tocas

Ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere e che non mi permette di portare a termine l'aggiornamento del mio sistema.

L'errore che mi appare durante l'aggiornamento di alcuni pacchetti dovrebbe essere riconducibile  alla libreria libhistory.so.4

Questo è l'errore che mi appare quando tento di aggiornare, ad esempio, kdeaccessibility-3.4.3-r1

```

........

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3-r1/work/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3/doc'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3-r1/work/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3/doc'

Making all in kmag

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3-r1/work/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3/doc/kmag'

/usr/kde/3.4/bin/meinproc --check --cache index.cache.bz2 ./index.docbook

/usr/bin/xmllint: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libhistory.so.4: invalid ELF header

make[3]: *** [index.cache.bz2] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3-r1/work/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3/doc/kmag'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3-r1/work/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3/doc'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3-r1/work/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3-r1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 175, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

.

Questo è il risultato di revdep-rebuild

```
# revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2 =media-libs/imlib2-1.2.0-r1

..........

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2".

Result is not OK, you have following choices:

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Adesso ho aggiornato il sistema  a KDE 3.4.3 ma continua ad apparire questa dipendenza a kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2 che se non erro è sempre legata a libhistory.so.4.

TNXLast edited by tocas on Sat Jan 07, 2006 4:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ferdinando

 *tocas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> To remove temporary files, please run:
> 
> ...

 

Servirebbe che postassi l'output di revdep-rebuild dopo aver effettuato quel comando per rimuovere i files temporanei, così potremmo vedere quali sono i files con la dipendenza corrotta.

Ciao

EDIT: ma l'hai rimosso kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2, vero?

----------

## fabius

/usr/lib/libhistory.so appartiene a sys-libs/readline (probabilmente l'hai aggiornato di recente alla versione 5.x). Prova a dare un

```
ls /usr/lib/libhistory*
```

e comunque un

```
revdep-rebuild --soname /usr/lib/libhistory.so.4 -pv
```

Alla fine, quando hai riemerso tutti i pacchetti che dipendono dalla versione 4 di libhistory, puoi rimuovere /usr/lib/libhistory.so.4

----------

## tocas

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ls /usr/lib/libhistory*
> 
> /usr/lib/libhistory.a  /usr/lib/libhistory.so  /usr/lib/libhistory.so.4
> ...

 

Primo tentativo .... purtroppo il problema rimane, intanto ho rimosso kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2.

----------

## tocas

```
 

# rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

# revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/sasl2/libsql.so.2.0.20 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/samba/pdb/mysql.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_yuv4mpeg.so (requires libmjpegutils-1.6.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_mpeg2enc.so (requires libmjpegutils-1.6.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/sasl2/libsql.so.2.0.20 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/samba/pdb/mysql.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/transcode/export_yuv4mpeg.so (requires libmjpegutils-1.6.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/transcode/export_mpeg2enc.so (requires libmjpegutils-1.6.so.0)

  broken /usr/qt/3/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlmysql.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- Some ebuilds are no more in portage tree.

- Some ebuilds are masked, try to change ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>"

  and/or use /etc/portage/package.unmask

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20 =dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.1027 =media-video/transcode-0.6.11 =net-fs/samba-3.0.14a-r2 =x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8

..........

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-video/transcode-0.6.11".

Result is not OK, you have following choices:

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

#                             

```

----------

## Ferdinando

 *tocas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/bin/xmllint: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libhistory.so.4: invalid ELF header
> ```
> ...

 

Non è che stava leggendo il file sbagliato? ad esempio (io ho il 5):

```
exairetos@Aurora ~ $ readelf -h /usr/lib/libhistory.so

readelf: Error: Unable to read in 0x7964 bytes of section headers

readelf: Error: Not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start
```

mentre il file giusto si trova in /lib:

```
exairetos@Aurora ~ $ readelf -h /lib/libhistory.so.5

ELF Header:

  Magic:   7f 45 4c 46 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  Class:                             ELF32

  Data:                              2's complement, little endian

  Version:                           1 (current)

  OS/ABI:                            UNIX - System V

  ABI Version:                       0

  Type:                              DYN (Shared object file)

  Machine:                           Intel 80386

  Version:                           0x1

  Entry point address:               0x489507e0

  Start of program headers:          52 (bytes into file)

  Start of section headers:          23272 (bytes into file)

  Flags:                             0x0

  Size of this header:               52 (bytes)

  Size of program headers:           32 (bytes)

  Number of program headers:         5

  Size of section headers:           40 (bytes)

  Number of section headers:         27

  Section header string table index: 26
```

In ogni caso, hai riprovato a riemergere sys-libs/readline e riprovare con kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.4.3-r1?

Ciao

----------

## tocas

```

# readelf -h /lib/libhistory.so.5

ELF Header:

  Magic:   7f 45 4c 46 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  Class:                             ELF32

  Data:                              2's complement, little endian

  Version:                           1 (current)

  OS/ABI:                            UNIX - System V

  ABI Version:                       0

  Type:                              DYN (Shared object file)

  Machine:                           Intel 80386

  Version:                           0x1

  Entry point address:               0x1800

  Start of program headers:          52 (bytes into file)

  Start of section headers:          26068 (bytes into file)

  Flags:                             0x0

  Size of this header:               52 (bytes)

  Size of program headers:           32 (bytes)

  Number of program headers:         5

  Size of section headers:           40 (bytes)

  Number of section headers:         24

  Section header string table index: 23

```

A quanto pare il risultato è il solito, comunque sys-libs/readline ho già provato a riemergerlo almeno due volte.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *tocas wrote:*   

> A quanto pare il risultato è il solito, comunque sys-libs/readline ho già provato a riemergerlo almeno due volte.

 

Ok, non ho capito il problema ma ho capito che legge il file sbagliato: dopotutto tu hai la versione 5 come me!

 */usr/lib/libhistory.so wrote:*   

> /* GNU ld script
> 
>    Since Gentoo has critical dynamic libraries
> 
>    in /lib, and the static versions in /usr/lib,
> ...

 

Fake per fake, perché non metterci un link?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ora, io fossi in te farei un

```
file /usr/lib/libhistory.so.4
```

per vedere se è questo il caso (lo script è per ld, non per xmllint), ma molto probabilmente un

```
ln -fs /lib/libhistory.so.5 /usr/lib/libhistory.so.4
```

sarebbe risolutivo, anche se è una soluzione veramente sporca.

Ciao

----------

## tocas

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ln -fs /lib/libhistory.so.5 /usr/lib/libhistory.so.4
> ```
> ...

 

Intanto grazie per avermi seguito fino a quì...questo è il risultato:

```

 # ln -s /lib/libhistory.so.5 /usr/lib/libhistory.so.4

ln: `/usr/lib/libhistory.so.4': File exists

 #   
```

----------

## Ferdinando

 *tocas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  # ln -s /lib/libhistory.so.5 /usr/lib/libhistory.so.4
> ...

 

E' il motivo per cui poi avevo aggiunto l'opzione -f: serve a cancellare il file preesistente   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## fabius

Il problema è nei pacchetti che hanno eseguibili linkati dinamicamente alla libhistory.so.4. In particolare xmllint, prova a lanciare

```
ldd `which xmllint`
```

e dovresti trovare un riferimento alla versione 4 della libhistory. Se è così ricompila dev-libs/libxml2.

In generale devi ricompilare tutti i pacchetti dipendenti dalla libhistory.so.4 ed alla fine cancellarla (non è una buona idea eseguire il link dinamico tra la versione 4 e 5 della libreria se non sei certo che sono compatibili). Dovresti trovarli con

```
revdep-rebuild --library libhistory.so.4
```

----------

## tocas

Grazie !! in  questo modo ho risolto il problema, almeno.... per adesso ho portato a termine le compilazioni che mi davano errore.

Vorrei capire perchè l'ubuild di readline non provvede ad eliminare questo inconveniente.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *tocas wrote:*   

> Grazie !! in  questo modo ho risolto il problema, almeno.... per adesso ho portato a termine le compilazioni che mi davano errore.

 

Col mio metodo? E' una soluzione veramente sporca, io non me ne vanterei in giro   :Rolling Eyes: 

E' che le soluzioni grezze sono le migliori quando non hai una comprensione del problema ma almeno comprendi come aggirarlo   :Very Happy: 

 *tocas wrote:*   

> Vorrei capire perchè l'ubuild di readline non provvede ad eliminare questo inconveniente.

 

Beh, considera che io non avevo il tuo problema, anche se sono un po' sorpreso dalla tecnica di un "ld script" quando un link è tanto efficace; però la vecchia versione non va eliminata completamente finché c'è qualche programma che la usa. Il problema è che xmllint cercava una libreria e trovava un "ld script" ma perché questo sia successo a te e non a me è un mistero   :Confused: 

Ciao

----------

## fabius

In quale modo hai risolto?

Comunque, in genere, con le librerie al termine dell'installazione compare un avvertimento sulla necessità di eseguire revdep-rebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## tocas

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   ho provato con la soluzione sporca...... ma adesso sono tornato indietro dopo il consiglio di Fabius.

Ho riemerso readline ed alla fine (effettivamente) appare questo messaggio :

```

* Your old readline libraries have been copied over.

 * You should run 'revdep-rebuild --library libreadline.so.4' asap.

 * Once you have, you can safely delete /lib/libreadline.so.4*

```

Questo è il risultato di :

```

# ldd `which xmllint`

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libreadline.so.5 => /lib/libreadline.so.5 (0xb7e9e000)

        libhistory.so.5 => /usr/lib/libhistory.so.5 (0xb7e96000)

        libncurses.so.5 => /lib/libncurses.so.5 (0xb7e55000)

        libxml2.so.2 => /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 (0xb7d3b000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7d37000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7d26000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7d03000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7bed000)

        libgpm.so.1 => /usr/lib/libgpm.so.1 (0xb7be7000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7eef000)

#        

```

Il problema è che se vado avanti con

```
revdep-rebuild --library libreadline.so.4
```

vuole ricompilare tutti questi pacchetti:

```
emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =dev-lang/python-2.4.2 =app-pda/pilot-link-0.11.8 =dev-db/sqlite-3.2.1-r3 =dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 =dev-libs/libmal-0.31 =kde-base/kdepim-3.3.2 =kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3 =media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7 =net-ftp/gftp-2.0.18-r1

```

.... perchè vuole  ricompilare kde-base/kdepim-3.3.2 che è stato disinstallato e kdepim-3.4.3 che ho già provveduto a riemergere manualmente ?....... non mi passa più !

----------

## fabius

 *tocas wrote:*   

> vuole ricompilare tutti questi pacchetti:
> 
> ```
> emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =dev-lang/python-2.4.2 =app-pda/pilot-link-0.11.8 =dev-db/sqlite-3.2.1-r3 =dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 =dev-libs/libmal-0.31 =kde-base/kdepim-3.3.2 =kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3 =media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7 =net-ftp/gftp-2.0.18-r1
> 
> ...

 

Cosa ti dice

```
emerge -puDv world
```

Comunque, per kdepim-3.4.3, hai sbagliato a ricompilarlo prima delle sue dipendenze: in pratica kdepim usa le librerie di app-pda/pilot-link (vedi l'ebuild) che a sua volta dipende da libhistory. Siccome tu non hai ricompilato pilot-link prima di kdepim, allora kdepim dipende ancora dalla libhistory.so.4

----------

## tocas

Un bel pò di roba.....

```

# emerge -puDv world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r4 [1.20.1] -emacs (-selinux) 561 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r5 [1.3.12-r4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6 [3.3.5-r1] (-altivec) -bootstrap* -boundschecking -build +fortran -gcj +gtk* -hardened -ip28 (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -vanilla 23,522 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  91 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2 [1.8.3-r1] +berkdb 223 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.03 [1.01-r1] 3 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r1 [0.3] 78 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3 [3.0.9-r2] 19 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3 [9.0-r2] 2 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6 [0.5.5.5-r1] 20 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-204 [197] +Xaw3d -toolbar +truetype +unicode 698 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52 [5.50-r2] 1,113 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.8-r1 [1.0.4] 497 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.1-r2 [1.3.6-r1] +berkdb -doc +ipv6 -krb4 -static -tcltk -tetex 6,513 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Storable-2.13 [2.07-r1] 131 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.38 [0.37] 30 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBI-1.46 [1.38-r1] 363 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.2.28-r3 [2.1.30-r2] +berkdb +crypt -debug +gdbm +ipv6 +kerberos -minimal -odbc +perl +readline +samba +sasl (-selinux) -slp +ssl +tcpd 4,565 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1 [1.2.1] +nls 937 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.17 [2.3.16] -debug 282 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.3 [5.0] -doc 552 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-0.5.15 [0.3.7] -doc -emacs +java* +nls 1,925 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-0.60-r3 [0.50-r2] +X -debug -doc -gcj +gtk -mono +python +qt +xml2 1,635 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.6 [0.8.4] -debug -static 342 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1 [7.12.0-r2] -ares -gnutls +idn* +ipv6 +kerberos -krb4 +ldap +ssl -test 1,404 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/eject-2.0.13-r2 [2.0.13] +nls 58 kB

[ebuild     U ] sci-libs/fftw-3.0.1-r2 [3.0.1] +3dnow (-altivec) -mpi -sse -sse2 1,900 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/taglib-1.4 [1.3.1] -debug 715 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/mailbase-1 [0.00-r6] +pam 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.10a [0.1.8] -debug -doc 366 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r4 [4.1-r1] +jpeg +png +tiff 622 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2-r3 [1.2.6] +X +bzip2* -caps +curl* -ecc -idea +ldap +nls +readline (-selinux) -smartcard -static +usb* +zlib 2,823 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/pth-1.4.0  434 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.0.2 [0.9.0-r1] 814 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5 [0.7.4-r3] -djbfft +oss 235 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jbigkit-1.4  318 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jasper-1.701.0  +jpeg +opengl 1,329 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/urt-3.1b-r1  +X +gif -gs +tiff 992 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/netpbm-10.30-r1 [10.20] +jpeg +png +svga +tiff +zlib 2,542 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9 [1.2.8] -doc -static 276 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4-r1 [0.9.4] -static 257 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.25 [1.23] 75 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.0-r1 [2.1.11-r3] 286 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.12.1 [1.10.0] +bzip2* -debug -doc -gnome -static 428 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.9.5 [2.8.1] -debug -doc -gnome +zlib 383 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numeric-23.7  708 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.6.1 [2.4.1] -doc -gnome +opengl 712 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/cdk-4.9.10.20020809-r1 [4.9.10.20020809] 340 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050216 [20050115] +quicktime -real 12,580 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/live-2005.01.29 [2004.07.20] 399 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/tcsh-6.14-r2 [6.13-r1] +perl 859 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.73 [0.69] -cddb -minimal 1,754 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vcdimager-0.7.21 [0.7.20-r2] -minimal +xml2 960 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/sox-12.17.7-r1 [12.17.5-r1] +alsa +encode +mad +ogg* 455 kB

Total size of downloads: 79,155 kB

```

----------

## fabius

Non aggiorni spesso, eh  :Smile: 

Intanto io risolverei la dipendenza dalla libhistory. Per il kdepim-3.3.2, i file temporanei di revdep-rebuild li rimuovi (se ci sono)? Magari posta anche un

```
equery list -p kde
```

----------

## tocas

Preciso che la presenza di alcuni riferimenti alla versione 3.5 fanno parte di un tentativo, fallito, di emergere questa verione.

Attualmento sto utilizzando la 3.4.3, mentre devo ancora disinstallare la 3.3.2 .

```
# equery list -p kde

[ Searching for package 'kde' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kde-3.3.2 (3.3)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kde-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4 (0)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kde-3.4.1 (3.4)

[-P-] [M~] kde-base/kde-3.4.2 (3.4)

[-P-] [M~] kde-base/kde-3.5.0 (3.5)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r3 (0)

[-P-] [M~] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.0 (3.5)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.3 (3.4)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.1 (3.4)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.2 (3.3)

[-P-] [M~] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.2 (3.4)

[-P-] [M~] kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.0 (3.5)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kde-meta-3.4.1 (3.4)

[-P-] [M~] kde-base/kde-meta-3.4.2 (3.4)

[-P-] [  ] kde-base/kde-meta-3.4.3 (3.4)

```

----------

## fabius

Strano per kdepim-3.3.2...

Intanto, dopo aver rimosso .revdep*, lancia di nuovo revdep-rebuild con l'opzione -X: in questo modo non considera le versioni dei pacchetti e per quelli slottati (come kdepim) ti dovrebbe emergere solo le versioni più recenti

----------

## tocas

Fatto!! adesso sta ricompilando penso che dovrebbe finire senza problemi.

----------

## tocas

Finito !!

Nessun errore di compilazione.

Adesso sembra ok.

```

# rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

# revdep-rebuild -X --library libreadline.so.4

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries using given shared object name,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Checking dynamic linking...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_c7ce9e0c.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_c7ce9e0c.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild_c7ce9e0c.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_c7ce9e0c.5_packages)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_c7ce9e0c.5_order)

There are no dynamic links to libreadline.so.4... All done.

# 

```

----------

